

How we grew our B2B startup to 1 million subscribers in 1 year - Synergyse
https://medium.com/@majidmanzarpour/how-we-grew-our-b2b-startup-to-1-million-subscribers-in-1-year-f55b4b4cdcf6

======
lannie
Awesome!

